# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Πρόβλημα με σκούπα Siemens Dynapower 2000W

## Thansavv

Καλησπέρα σας
Πριν 2-3 βδομάδες καθώς σκούπιζα με την ηλεκτρική σκούπα, λες και το κατάλαβε ότι δεν είχα όρεξη και χάλασε (κάνοντας και θόρυβο) . Την άνοιξα και είδα ότι είχε χαλάσει λίγο η φτερωτή. Εκτός αφτού τέλευταία εκεί που δούλευε πέφταν οι στροφές… Όμως εκείνη τη μέρα, λίγο πριν χαλάσει, η σκούπα δούλευε πολύ καλά (σαν τον γάιδαρο που πριν πεθάνει καϋλώνει).

Όταν έφτιαξα λίγο τη φτερωτή και τη δοκίμασα, στις χαμηλές στροφές δούλευε καλά, αλλά όσο ανέβαιναν οι στροφές τα καρβουνάκια σπινθήριζαν όλο και πιο έντονα και κάναν κουνάρες (πατ – πατ ) σαν στρακαστρούκες. Με την ισχύ στο τέρμα παραλίγο να πάρει φωτιά.
Αν και καθάρισα ελαφρά το ρότορα και τα καρβουνάκια ,πάλι τα ίδια , και γίναν χάλια.

Βάζω και μερικές φωτογραφίες. Αν έχει κάποιος φίλος κάτι να προτείνει τον ευχαριστώ πολύ…

Ερωτήσεις 
1α . Τα καρβουνάκια πρέπει να έχουν συγκεκριμένο σχήμα στο σημείο που εφάπτονται με το ρότορα?

1β . Πως μπορώ να  διαπιστώσω την κατάσταση του πηνίου του ρότορα. Οπτικά και με την όσφρηση καλό φαίνεται…

Ευχαριστώ,
Θανάσης

----------


## Thansavv

Λοιπόν παιδιά άκυρο το θέμα. Σήμερα που είχα χρόνο και το έψαξα καλύτερα είδα ότι ο ρότορας έχει καρβουνιάσει εσωτερικά, όχι το πηνίο αλλά εκεί που εφάπτονται τα καρβουνάκια (δε θυμάμαι και πως το λένε)... Οπότε δε γινεται τίποτα και πάει για ανακύκλωση...

----------


## JOUN

Ψυκτροθηκη η ψυκτροφορος.

Γεια σου Θαναση!

----------


## Thansavv

> Ψυκτροθηκη η ψυκτροφορος.


Γεια σου Γιώργο!
Αυτό το κομμάτι που φαίνεται στις 2 προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες εννοώ.

----------


## JOUN

Αυτοι ειναι οι τομεις του δρομεα..

----------


## FILMAN

Συλλέκτης λέγεται.

----------

